# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  what happened in the eposide today?

## eastenders mad

i fell asleep and missed it can anyone tell me if anything exciting happened

----------


## Emmak2005

> i fell asleep and missed it can anyone tell me if anything exciting happened


News of Serenaâs betrayal reached Stingray. Heartbroken, he went to find her and give her a piece of his mind. However, his resolve weakened quickly. He admitted that he loved her too much to break up over a id mistake.

Janae was less forgiving. Storming round to Louâs house to accuse Serena of laughing at her brother, the girls argued. Intending just to warn her off, Janae was riled by Serenaâs dismissive attitude and ended up giving her a slap.


Uneasy that Izzy had so much power over him, Paul employed Dylan to spy on her. During his stakeout, Dylan ran into Sky. She confided in him about Boyd and he advised her not to trust anyone. Declaring herself a free agent, they kissed.

Confident that she no longer had to worry about Paul, Izzy threw herself into repairing her relationship with Karl. After their date at Scarlet, they returned to Karlâs flat. Her new direct and honest approach impressed him and the fires of passion were reignited.



Serena & 'Stingray'              Serena gets slapped



Dylan and Sky kiss              Izzy & Karl look deep in conversation


Hope this helps. Neighbours returns to BBC1 on Monday 4th July after being off for two weeks due to Wimbledon coverage. Doctors, the soap that follows Neighbours in the lunchtime slot will be returning in September. Not sure exactly when as the website doesn't seem to mention that anymore for some reason. I guess if it does it will nearer the time.

----------

